# Iron Sky teaser song turned into full album



## tabulius (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wanted to share my album that I released today. The album is based on a song Under the Iron Sky, that I made to Iron Sky film's first teaser.

Listen the album free at: http://www.kaitikink-ensemble.com

Cheers,
Tapani


----------



## spoon (Apr 6, 2012)

...read a Skrillex interview right before listening to your first track...wonderful transition @ 1:00!

Thanks for sharing. I really like this style. Consider buying it 

Awesome job!


----------



## uselessmind (Apr 6, 2012)

tabulius @ Fri Apr 06 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to share my album that I released today. The album is based on a song Under the Iron Sky, that I made to Iron Sky film's first teaser.
> 
> ...



Perfect Song for the trailer, i wish they would have gone with this for the movie.


----------



## tabulius (Apr 6, 2012)

uselessmind @ Fri Apr 06 said:


> tabulius @ Fri Apr 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



Thanks for the comments. Actually Laibach did a remix of "Under the Iron Sky" that played in final scene and end credits. I really liked their version too.


----------

